# How many of you here on GoPitBull are from SoCal?



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

I'm trying to find out how many people here on GP that own Pit Bull type dogs live in the SoCal area. Mostly the LA, Long Beach, Orange County and Riverside areas. Let me know I'd appreciate it.


----------



## DieselsMommie (Jul 7, 2013)

I do!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## verdugo (Dec 30, 2013)

North Cal here.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DickyT (Jan 29, 2014)

Born and raised in an Orange County beach town, stuck in FL for the last 20 years though...


----------

